

The Incompetence of MT GOX-How it all began - enscr
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1yw037/the_incompetence_of_mt_goxhow_it_all_began/

======
enscr
I wonder if this is the truth :
[http://i.imgur.com/xMeW43a.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/xMeW43a.jpg)

